# pure-ftp_over_ssh_user

## proletarios

useradd -d /home/symlal symlal

passwd symlal < passfile

pure-pw useradd symlal -m -d /var/www/localhost/htdocs -u symlal < passfile

and wen i try sftp -v -v -v symlal@hostname

debug3: packet_send2: adding 32 ( len 23 padlen 9 extra_pad 64)

debug1: authentications that can continue : publickey,password,keyboard-interactive

debug2 userauth_kbdint

debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply

debug2:input_userauth_info_req:num_prompts 1

pffff can anyone help me ??? plzzzzzzz

----------

## Hu

What package provides pure-pw?  You can set up an sftp-only user without that command, and it may be easier to do that.

----------

## pascuol

I don't understand, why you use pure-ftpd to use sftp ??

sftp comes with ssh, and it's NOT FTP related.

SFTP is not FTP over ssh but ssh File Transfert Protocol, it's not a real FTP as FTP standard are defined.

to use sftp you only need ssh server.

And to use-it without password you need to manage the ssh-key

go to the client, as <user>, generate the ssh-keys if not done : ssh-keygen

copy the content of the file : /home/<user>/.ssh/id_rsa.pub

to the server file : /home/<user>/.ssh/authorized_keys (you may need to create the file, filename can be different, find the name in /etc/ssh/sshd_config under AuthorizedKeysFile  key )

then sftp as you've done it, it works.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

